# male/female.....



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

OK ---sitting down today and trying to figure out what I have in my tank, so I can get a handle on this whole male/female thing...With the pics below, please try and help with what I have....Thx


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

hi jim i don't see your pictures below


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

technical difficulties I guess...still trying to figure out how to put at pics on here!!


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

ok ---I have photos in my gallery--now how do I get them over here??


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

<a href=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=16359&limit=recent><img src=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/watermark.php?file=16359&size=1 border=0></a>


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

1st pic--bully of tank---EB Johanni--with an Aurateus
2nd pic-some sort of peacock but in the back is a bumblebee..not sure male/female
3rd pic--same bumblebee


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

Great looking cichlids. 
Sexing them is sometimes tuff. There are always tell tell signs to figure these things out , unfortunately in most cases you require other same species fish to compare against , Bumblebees are mor drab as females like many species but there are always exceptions to the rule. 
As for your EB johanni that is a nice looking cichlid.


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks....Still trying to figure out these African cichlids but I do like the assortment I have...Just understanding a bit more about the female and male thing and what types of cichlids need to be in schools...I am starting to really like the peacocks as well....very beautiful!

Thanks again for any advice as I am like a sponge right now and sucking up the info...


----------

